# nvme ssd with pcie x1 (installing os)



## infinityloading (Sep 8, 2019)

hi guys
i want to ask, can i install windows 10 64 bit on nvme ssd ( it is plugged on pcie x1 nvme) ?
i have old motherboard : ga-h61m-ds2 rev 4 (with the latest bios for its product, it's 2014 bios)
it supports uefi

it doesnt show up in bios, but it shows up in windows installer
and it shows up in file explorer as normal storage

when i installed in legacy mode, there was a warning, it's like"this hardware doesnt support, ensure disk controller is enable" ( i think u know what it is)
i can ignore the warning and install windows 10 till it completes
but it crashes everytime it wants to boot

so installed in uefi mode, i didnt see the warning anymore
it's installed completely, but it doesnt show up in bios and cant boot

i changed everything in bios, it still cant boot and doesnt show up
if i set to windows 8 and 8 whql "csm" shows up, but enabled and disabled it, still cant help

i also followed this https://www.win-raid.com/t3286f50-G...h-legacy-BIOS-and-older-UEFI-DUET-REFIND.html
but still cant help


----------



## potato580+ (Sep 8, 2019)

one suspected is your screenshot show sata mode selection as ide? and i dont think solid state drive used such ide, try to mess with that setup maybe, but not sure abt it, am not expert


----------



## Mussels (Sep 8, 2019)

Change that from IDE to SATA, it means nothing for M.2/NVME drives but IDE mode is bad.

If it doesnt show in the BIOS boot menu but shows in the windows installer, then your mobo doesnt support booting from the drive with the adaptor you have - you need a different kind of adaptor with a controller the board recognises.


----------



## agent_x007 (Sep 8, 2019)

1) Unless you moded NVMe boot support on that "newest BIOS", you can't boot NVMe drives from UEFI/BIOS level (official support for that is in Haswell and later stuff).
2) Using DUET means booting to it from BIOS/UEFI, and choosing Your NVMe installation from there.
3) Pretty sure NVMe drive or DUET, doesn't give a... monkey  for what's set in SATA configuration.

Short version for NVMe boot :
You need GPT initiated NVMe drive, UEFI/GPT ready Windows installer on pendrive, and NVMe boot capable UEFI for hassle free experience.


----------

